# A 'very-last-minute 'gift ... ( antique scissors in a matryoshka)



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

My niece is a brilliant embroiderer, and l bought her a little pair of antique -style sewing scissors. l wanted to make a special gift-wrapping for them, & this morning l had an idea! She loves matryoshka
russian dolls....so l drew & cut out in felt 2 simple shapes of a doll, needlefelted the face/hair & embroidered it, ..then blanket-stitched it together, ...with a button/buttonhole to keep them in.
This is the result. l 'm happy with it!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Wonderful. She will be veryhappy. If she isn't, I'll send you my address. Ha ha


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW that is wonderful.
You are very talented. Love the case you created. It looks just perfect. She will LOVE it.
Merry Christmas to you !! And Happy Knitting in 2015


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

It's beyond beautiful!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

An absolute treasure. 

Robin


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Excellent job :thumbup:


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

to be always treasured.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

What a,wonderfully clever little gift. I love how neatly and evenly-spaced your blanket stitching is and the embroidery features are so well done. I am going to save a pic of this for future reference, if you don't mind. Have a wonderful holiday. Kenney


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a marvelous idea and you did such a nice job on it.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

She must take after you. Lovely work!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

If she doesn't want it, you can send it to me. I'd be ever so grateful


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW.... so special... beautiful work..


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

That is adorable. You are so creative.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is wonderful! And you did this without a pattern! I cannot draw a straight line, much less a curved one!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That is just a perfect gift.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a wonderful idea,and a beautiful gift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a perfect gift as well as a thoughtful one - she will be thrilled!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know which is more precious, the doll or the scissors. Just wonderful !!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it. What a treasure.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

That is amazing, what a lovely gift, I would treasure something like that.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a great idea .Might just make something similar as when my scissors hang round my neck I am afraid of getting stabbed !


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

That is very nice. Great gift idea and she should love it.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

The perfect gift! I would love to receive that for Christmas.
Great job.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

How lovely! What a wonderful keepsake! If u take orders to sell them count me in!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It may have been quick and last minute, but it's still a work of art!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Absolutely lovely! Do you want to adopt another 'niece'???? Isn't it strange - any pressies I receive are never linked to my hobbies of knitting and crochet!! To receive your present, your niece will feel very special!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Brilliant!! You are very talented!


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

My daughter loves Russian dolls so your post caught my eye. What a fabulous gift and so very creative. I hope you make this case for the "stork" scissors that are widely available in craft stores and sell them in your Etsy shop.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

So creative an idea and beautiful when the idea went into practice! Just adorable - your niece will be absolutely thrilled!


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant and precious!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything you do is so amazing! I love your creativity. Where did you get those wonderful scissors?? She will love this gift and treasure it always. I know I would.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

What a Great gift I'd be very happy to receive it. &#127877;&#127876;


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !!! very creative.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great little gift!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Béatutiful work! Merry christmas!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How special is your gift. Very nicely done and your creativity is a marvel. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is so lovely! What a delightful idea, and what beautiful work you do!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s gorgeous, how clever you are


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

You are amazing. It is lovely, both a treasure and heirloom!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable, love your work!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

What a talent you have! Amazing that you could come up with this off the top of your head. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Clever, wonderful, useful gift!!!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

How beautiful!

You are an accomplished needlewoman too!


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Gorgeous artwork. She will love it!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also love these dolls and the sissors are perfect. This is an amazing gift. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ADORABLE!

Hazel


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

So clever! So beautiful! So thoughtful! Forever loved and cherished!


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I love it! Very creative.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So nice! She will love them!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How clever and it turned out beautifully.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Not surprised your niece is brillant she takes after her aunt! Happy Holidays aka Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

All of your work is so delightful...she's a very luck niece.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

So pretty--you are very talented!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Amazing! She'll love it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a fantastic idea, and so beautifully done. I'm sure it's a gift she will cherish, as you captured two of her passions in one gift.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

This gift is as lovely as it could be.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

SUPER job ! I love your work


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just checked in!..... Wow! what an amazing reaction to this.....thank you so much for your praises! ...l will have to be making HUGE hats for my swelling head! l just never stop thinking about ideas for things to make, it's a creative gift l've been given!..and l've been making all sorts of things for about 55 years now!
.... seriously, it's so encouraging to read your comments, and l truly appreciate you all! l wish you all a good , happy time, this Christmas,
Hilary x


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Precious!.. Love the idea and the result! xo WS


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have just seen this and add my WOW to the list of others. You are very creative. Just beautiful.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What a wonderful gift. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, how very clever and talented you are! That is amazing that you put that together so quickly! Great work, she will surely treasure it forever!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

both scissors and case are beautiful.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning, she'll love it and treasure her present.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

It is beautiful.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

So creative. You do wonderful work.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

You are an amazingly talented woman! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice work and such an adorable design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

She is going to be loved! Beautiful


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful! She will be thrilled! You are very talented!!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful, and a brilliant idea, you are a very talented lady :thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it as always, Hilary! You are my craft idol!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

It is exquisite. Is the face needle felted? Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow! That is so cute, and I love the scissors!! Such a nice gift!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> My niece is a brilliant embroiderer, and l bought her a little pair of antique -style sewing scissors. l wanted to make a special gift-wrapping for them, & this morning l had an idea! She loves matryoshka
> russian dolls....so l drew & cut out in felt 2 simple shapes of a doll, needlefelted the face/hair & embroidered it, ..then blanket-stitched it together, ...with a button/buttonhole to keep them in.
> This is the result. l 'm happy with it!


How did your niece like her present?


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

That is delightful !! What a thoughtful gift


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What a lovely clever idea. you are so talented


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a pair go those scissors .Do you sell the doll case you made for the. ? I have a beautiful sissor collection .


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Boy did I ever mess that up . Not feeling too good .Please for give me.Derfer


----------

